# Ask a stupid question



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Story by a Man standing in a queue in Tesco's.........


I have 2 dogs & I was buying a large bag of Winalot in Tesco and was standing in the queue at the till. A woman behind me asked if I had a dog.

On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Winalot Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. 

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and the way that it works is to load your trouser pockets with Winalot nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again. 

I have to mention here that practically everyone in the queue was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.

Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no, it was because I'd been sitting in the road licking my balls and a car hit me. 

I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.

Stupid woman..........why else would I buy dog food??


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

y'know thats something that i have always wanted to do  ........wheres the bloody dog food! :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Old ones are the best, made me laugh again :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Stupid woman..........why else would I buy dog food??_

Hmmmmmmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Why else would you buy dog food :?: :?:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually Steve that diet would prob/ work

As for the physical description I am trying to work out the feasibility---no,no, don't tell me leave some things to the imagination :lol: :lol: :lol:

Might just try it, Winalot you say------

aldra


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

It's difficult but the diet helps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

